# Feeling superior?



## Annzihana (Jan 29, 2016)

Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess that's a stereotype since NTs are classified in life and non-fiction as the "smart ones" and such people are usually very confident in themselves. In my case though, I'm anything but confident in my abilities. I suffer from the opposite problem :frustrating:.


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

It's not a rule, but I would say a high percentage of NTs feel like that, even if they try not to.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Annzihana said:


> Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


I'm an NT and I'm only less dumb about NT things. Forget it. All other things being equal, I'm inferior to FJs on their thing; to NFs on their thing; Sx's on their thing.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

I think the nt's on here think that. No one who thinks they are superior are actually superior. 

Everyone who is proud will be humbled, and everyone who is humble will be exalted. Can I get an amen from the back row?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

What do you mean ''feel''???


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissAverage said:


> I think the nt's on here think that. No one who thinks they are superior are actually superior.
> 
> Everyone who is proud will be humbled, and everyone who is humble will be exalted. Can I get an amen from the back row?


Ridiculous.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Annzihana said:


> Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


I am fucking brilliant..by Socrates definition.

If I think I am superior in any way it's only in that I'm _ not_ one f the many douchebags walking the Earth with a sense of intellectual superiority.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I think i'm intellectually superior to the average person.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> I think i'm intellectually superior to the average person.


Let other people call you superior. If you call yourself superior your words have no weight.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Let other people praise you. You cant honor yourself and call that true honor. 

In fact, in psychology and psychiatry they call this gradiosity. 

"Grandiosity refers to an unrealistic sense of superiority—a sustained view of oneself as better than others that causes the narcissist to view others with disdain or as inferior—as well as to a sense of uniqueness: the belief that few others have anything in common with oneself and that one can only be understood by a few or very special people.and also occurs in Reactive Attachment Disorder.

Grandiosity is chiefly associated with narcissistic personality disorder, but also commonly features in manic or hypomanic episodes of bipolar disorder."


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissAverage said:


> Let other people call you superior. If you call yourself superior your words have no weight.


That is the reaction most people would have, most people being submerged in a sort of anti-exhibitionist mentality. The expression of any single person's strength always comes with an implicit suggestion of another's comparative weakness. If that strength is socially valued, then the contrasting weakness will be socially unvalued. Since no one wants to be socially unvalued, two options ( out of many less popular ones ) are available.

1.Improve oneself to have strength in the expressed skill equivalent to the person expressing said skill.
2.Convince oneself and the encompassing social sphere that said strength is arbitrary or actually an example of weakness.

'If you call yourself superior, your words have no weight' is an example of the latter, implying that the very expression of strength puts into scrutiny the existence of the expressed strength, despite there being no real contrast between the strength and the act of expressing it.

So it is true that in most social spheres, if you call yourself superior, your words will have no weight to the people listening. That doesn't really have any implication on wether or not I am intellectually superior though.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissAverage said:


> Let other people praise you. You cant honor yourself and call that true honor.
> 
> In fact, in psychology and psychiatry they call this gradiosity.
> 
> ...


Grandiosity is an 'unrealistic sense of superiority'. What if my sense of superiority actually isn't unrealistic, and is instead based on logic? I'd imagine you'd say that it's impossible to think you're superior and actually be superior. The issue is, you have to give me reason to believe that instead of just repeating it arbitrarily.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> That is the reaction most people would have, most people being submerged in a sort of anti-exhibitionist mentality. The expression of any single person's strength always comes with an implicit suggestion of another's comparative weakness. If that strength is socially valued, then the contrasting weakness will be socially unvalued. Since no one wants to be socially unvalued, two options ( out of many less popular ones ) are available.
> 
> 1.Improve oneself to have strength in the expressed skill equivalent to the person expressing said skill.
> 2.Convince oneself and the encompassing social sphere that said strength is arbitrary or actually an example of weakness.
> ...


Again, things like strength are evident by a demonstration of that quality, not by a verbal expression. 

And yes, there is a difference between beig strong or superior and _thinking_ you are strong and superior. That goes back to the grandiosity complex. I think you should be content with who you are and try not to think too highly of yourself.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Have you ever struggled with depression? You dont have to answer this question if you dont want.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissAverage said:


> Again, things like strength are evident by a demonstration of that quality, not by a verbal expression.


Verbal expression is usually how you open people up to that demonstration. 'I'm good at XX.' 'Oh really? Show me.' Socially antagonizing verbal expression often prevents people from being opened up to strengths.



MissAverage said:


> And yes, there is a difference between beig strong or superior and _thinking_ you are strong and superior. That goes back to the grandiosity complex. I think you should be content with who you are and try not to think too highly of yourself.


Of course there's a difference. Just because someone thinks they're capable, doesn't necessarily mean they're capable. Yet, it's still possible to think you're capable, and actually be capable. 'If you call yourself superior your words have no weight', seems to imply otherwise.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

MissAverage said:


> Have you ever struggled with depression? You dont have to answer this question if you dont want.


I've experienced a prolonged state of sadness & other emotions as a result of external & internal factors that i've since conquered. I don't think it's reasonable to call this as clinical for the same reasons you wouldn't call a prolonged state of being angry clinical. Others might though.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> I've experienced a prolonged state of sadness & other emotions as a result of external & internal factors that i've since conquered. I don't think it's reasonable to call this as clinical for the same reasons you wouldn't call a prolonged state of being angry clinical. Others might though.


No not at all, I asked out of curiosity because I kind of sensed that about you. I get feelings or intuitions about people. I am not a doc and dont diagnos people so I was asking out of an interest to get to know you. I am not happy to hear that you have experienced depression because it has effected some of my family memebers so I can sympathize with you.


----------



## Annzihana (Jan 29, 2016)

1yesman9 said:


> MissAverage said:
> 
> 
> > Let other people call you superior. If you call yourself superior your words have no weight.
> ...


I'm so happy to hear criticism of common learned criticism. It's so frustrating listening to people just repeating words they've been fed in by society, without questioning them at all. Questioning everything else but themselves and what they've been thought to be right.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I do not know about the other NTs on this forum, and will not try to generalize it in any way. 
But, i think that i am indeed superior to others when everything is taken into an account. And i know that i am arrogant and i act in that manner.


----------



## Siaosanna (Aug 20, 2015)

I read somewhere that our perception of ourselves is based heavily on others' perception of us. NT types sometimes just have this way of baffling the other types around them... and statistically speaking, N-types are a considerably smaller percentage than S-types, so people regard us with a sort of awe sometimes. As a strong INTP, my pattern-seeking inclinations and critical thinking skills cause me to quickly gain ground in a new environment -- particularly the workplace -- to the point where people start naturally looking up to me and regarding me as an authority just because I understand so much more about what's going on. In that case, I feel like it's largely because I have a thirst for understanding more than simply a greater capacity for it, but the end result is the same regardless.

I feel like I'm intellectually above average (a standard for an NT type, I'm sure), but I don't feel superior to other people, or other types, as a person.

But honestly, as far as type superiority goes, I may sometimes get a slight feeling of superiority over S-types. I love NF types as much as -- and sometimes more than -- NT types, and I don't really feel superior to the S-type individuals in my life. But... sometimes it just feel like there's this whole plane of thinking that S-types can't cross into. Maybe that boils more down to the individuals I know than the types as a whole, idk, but as much as I respect and adore the SF's I know, there's just a level they can't seem to reach me at. But sometimes, it feels more akin to wisdom than pure intellect, and I wouldn't say it manifests into a real sense of superiority.


----------



## zivcana (Feb 4, 2016)

As much as I don't like to admit it, I do feel superior most of the time.

I try not to though, as I do believe I can learn much from other types, especially SFs, but from there, it quickly starts leading to thinking I'm even more superior because I can understand why they act so, and how emotions impact them, and they don't seem to understand why I'm always 'cold'.

Sensors walking behind me expecting me to explain life to them doesn't help either. I've literally developed maternal feelings towards ESFJs I know because they think I'm an expert in everything, when actually I just happen to know facts about a lot of different things. Or I explain to them why their stomach hurts after eating too much. (I'm talking about a couple I know, but yeah)

BUT, one of my best friends is an ESFP, a rather smart one, and I'm happy to say she convinced me feelers aren't all that bad. Another but, it started to hit me that she does have a limit in understanding.

I've always thought emotional people were supposed to be much more compassionate and accepting but lately, it struck me that that isn't the case. Which again leads to me feeling even more superior. I try not to show it, though.

So I humbly accept my role as a portable old wise man to all sensors and feelers around me.


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)

There are many things people can feel superior about, not just intuitive intelligence or knowledge. For example, I might consider myself ''superior'' to a lot of intuitive types because I'm more aware of the present moment than they are. They're just not aware of that because I don't feel the need to point it out or prove my ''superiority'' over them. 

All in all, I find the idea of the rationals feeling or being superior to other types stupid, because just like anyone else, they have flaws and weaknesses that are others' strengths.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Annzihana said:


> Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


No. 

I do not feel _superior _nor harbor a ''superority'' complex. 

If you ''feel'' superior (via) _self-belief_, why not _strive_ for something* harder*? Strive for something more _*difficult *_+ more _enticing _.. (?)

I am always looking for something ''harder'', thus, couldn't feel superior if I *tried*. :bwink:

Of course, someone ''genuine superiority'' - (i.e., nobility) is not designed to ''look down'' on other ''down lookers'' .. :ssad:


----------



## frogs (Jan 11, 2016)

I dunno, I really like INFP's but dislike every other NF, SJ's bore me to death (with the exceptions of a few ISFJ's), SP's are fun to watch get in trouble and my best friend Ian is ISTP, and other NT's I can get along with very nicely, especially ENTP's.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Humans are dumb. Sadly, I'm one.


----------



## Camus (Apr 12, 2015)

There is always someone better or worse than us ; in general idk depends on which group i'm around if i see far behind I try to defeat them with class and if someone is on a ''lower level'' than me on something is none of my business tbh , if they want to fight me they might fight alone ... I met a person who wanted to have what i had ,so creepy so I said ''bye bitch,you useless '' .Mean ..maybe?necessary for sure.

About intellect let's say I learn very fast ... I didn't study on test and i did fine.I could be excellent but I wanted to learn not just get a grade without knowing why got that .


----------



## jvsummit101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I alternate between calIing myself an idiot and the greatest genius on this f***king planet


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

jvsummit101 said:


> I alternate between calIing myself an idiot and the greatest genius on this f***king planet


Of course XD


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

I have prepared a visual so that all of you know your places. :tongue:








On a serious note, it really depends on what kind of intelligence you are.
Mathematically I am in the 99th percentile according to a couple standardized tests I've taken. 
I didn't fair too well on a writing portion of the test.
I am sure I would fail in a verbal assessment or General information.
My reading speed isn't the best either.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

What does it even mean to feel/think to be superior than others? People who think they're superior don't undestand their lack of self-perception. They have to be more specific. If someone had higher IQ that 99% of the population, it's pretty logical to think of oneself as superior...at iq tests.


----------



## jvsummit101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> I have prepared a visual so that all of you know your places. :tongue:
> View attachment 535914
> 
> 
> Mathematically I am in the 99th percentile according to a couple standardized tests I've taken.


I have an iq of 149 and I did calculus in grade 5. BEAT THAT!

Wait, did I just turn this into a shameless bragging thread?


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

jvsummit101 said:


> I have an iq of 149 and I did calculus in grade 5. BEAT THAT!
> 
> Wait, did I just turn this into a shameless bragging thread?


Linear algebra in 4th grade NOOB!


----------



## jvsummit101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> Linear algebra in 4th grade NOOB!


Linear algebra in 3rd grade! Did it before calculus. Wrote a chapter book at age 5. 

*sigh* my ego is dragging me into another pointless p*****g contest.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

jvsummit101 said:


> Linear algebra in 3rd grade! Did it before calculus. Wrote a chapter book at age 5.
> 
> *sigh* my ego is dragging me into another pointless p*****g contest.


I originally lied because I did not want to make you feel bad.
I have finished all applied Mathematics courses offered in college before my existence even was a thing. 
In other words I am the creator of this world, as I have created everything you see.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

We act like that on the interwebs, but that's because we know we ain't shit in real life. :wink:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Annzihana said:


> Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


I do consider myself more intelligent than most people, but my MBTI type isn't the reason why. I don't view NT types as superior to other types.


----------



## uncreative username (May 22, 2016)

I think _*SOME*_ NT's feel like they are the man who is out of the cave in Plato's allegory that's why i think NT's feel superior


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform (Jul 22, 2015)

Disagree.
I have a lot of humility - I do not consider myself better than others.
For some reason though I often come off as arrogant or superior to others. Most likely because I'm very independent and always speak my mind, am not afraid of conflict and care little, if all, with social norms unless they make sense. People misinterpret such confidence with arrogance sometimes.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Sometimes.

I know that I'm not superior to others, I never strive to prove that I am inherently "better". I think I have an unconscious sense of superiority. It manifests in my actions from time to time unintentionally, and I am usually able to realize it.

It's interesting to me that my mindset is not always congruent with my behavior.


----------



## longo (Jun 28, 2016)

The better questions are: 
- "do you believe some people can be superior or better than others?"
- "can you be better or superior to your younger self by means of experience, learning and growth?"

If the answer to the latter is yes, why can't you be better than others just your older self?


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

I think that I process information in an abstract manner, and because of this, not manly people follow my train of thought at times. This doesnt mean I solved some hidden truth which remained hidden and somehow eluded so many great intellectuals past and present. 

No, generally speaking a lot of my ideas are left unchallenged, but I used to have a youtube channel with a decent amount of subs, about 1k, talking about philosophy and other things. I ended up deleting most of my videos, because I dont agree with the nonsense or invalid rebuttals I made in the past. So I think 75% of the world are not on the same page as me, but im not superior to them.

Im learning and making mistakes just like the rest of everyone. However I am smarter than a lot of people I come in contact with, but this is not because im very intelligent. I am just surrounded by intellectually vacuous people. A lot of the other INTJs in this forum are in college or have degrees, but I saw it as not practical, now from my perspective I see a great deal of people who are a lot smarter and more accomplished than me.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Annzihana said:


> Has it become a stereotype that NT's view ourselves as superior to the other types? And that we assume that those not NT are automatically dumber? And if so, do you admit that this is based on some truth?


In absolutely no way do I consider another NT on the same level as myself. At least not for being NT's. Other NT's can be smarter or dumber just like any other type can be. Besides that, I don't consider a higher IQ a form of superiority.

I judge people on behaviour, in other words, the output of the brain processes. My opinion of the output (behaviour) is not biased by the process it self.


----------



## Mr Miyagi (May 18, 2016)

No one is superior to anyone else. How do one even measure superiority, can one person calculate all possibilities and skills of another person? NO!! There are always someone who is better than you at something an vice versa.

And even if you are superior in most areas against one other person, it won't matter when you loose in a area where you lack knowledge, power or skill, and he/she does not. And if it means life and death.... it's game over.

Arrogance and pride usually comes before the fall.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

@Mr Miyagi

So true in so many ways, when I meet someone, I try and find out what I can learn from them, even seemingly simple people grasp truth in many different places, and my brain cant figure everything out(have all those experiences) on its own.

If we approach people with respect, our knowledge will grow more vast than previously imagined when we were sitting in a room telling ourselves we are great.


----------



## txstats (Mar 20, 2016)

View, yes. Truthfully, probably not.
Most people do, whether or not they're NT's.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

MissAverage said:


> I think the nt's on here think that. No one who thinks they are superior are actually superior.


Disagree with this. I believe people that are filled with feelings of superiority are people that are, of course, focused on the game of being better than, and outperforming, others. People that are focused on the game of being better than, and outperforming, others are motivated by insecurity. This insecurity, while being an inferior trait that makes said person a bitch boi, is also often the driving force that propels these insecure people to very high levels of success that substantiate their feelings of superiority in specific areas


----------



## visionaryspirit (Nov 24, 2014)

A person can be superior at a skill or ability compared to someone else. However, that doesn't make them a superior person.

Anyone who believes themselves to be superior as a person to other people (better than others) is likely suffering from an illusory and arrogant self-belief.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

I am far superior to Wilson in every way.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't walk around with my head up my ass. Many NT's do this and should frankly get out more. I've seen far too many with their "deep" quotes and pseudo-intellectual bullshit whining about how the world doesn't get them. Fine, you don't click with everyone and you may not be on the same level intellectually, but it doesn't mean you're superior. If it means living in a basement with your hand as your wife for 40 years, I'd rather not be "superior".


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

not speaking from personal experience as I'm not NT but my mother is. She has a healthy sense of self confidence because she knows exactly what her strengths and weaknesses are. She isn't necessarily arrogant, only sure of herself. I'm not sure whether she thinks of herself as superior to others or not - she's quick to realise when she's more/less competent at things than other people (including intelligence). But she treats everyone equally, no matter what she may think of them, and that's what makes it easier for her to get along with people.

Maybe that's what it comes down to. There's nothing wrong with thinking highly of yourself and believing in your abilities, even thinking yourself superior to others. But if you don't want to put 'less superior' people off, it's better to keep those thoughts to yourself and only voice them around those you know won't be offended.

Just to emphasise, nothing wrong with being/acting confident and sure of yourself. It's when you start treating others with condescension and openly look down on them that they will turn away from you/develop dislike.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

It comes off that way because we do spend a lot of time logically putting together our views and arguments on a given topic. When challenge by a less prepared person (especially with politics), we definitely can come off as acting superior since it becomes insanely frustrating having to basically do the 101 of a given topic.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

I do think I'm superior at pushing logics in general, because that's what NTs do, and naturally we come off as superior in a logical debate. I also think I'm vastly inferior in socialising with others, because that's not what NTs do and therefore I would appear shy and lacking in confidence in groups. Superiority is subjected to context.

If you believe I find myself superior as a person based on a logical debate where I display utmost confidence, then your views are just as narrow as someone who actually believes they are superior as a person because he is more logical.


----------

